# squirrel gun.



## CREEMAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I am new here but I am glad I have found a spot for us squirrel hunters.I will use a 16 gauge or 12 with shot size 5 I find works well for me.Which guns do you like to use :sniper:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

for squirel i thing I would use six or 7 1/2. Less meat damage.


----------



## Steele_84 (May 8, 2007)

Savage 93R17F (2550FPS .17 HMR Ballistic tip) and Gamo Big Cat (.177 1000FPS Pellet Gun) also the occasional Long Bow with Homemade Arrows with a 3/8 nut on the end


----------



## hunterslife (Oct 19, 2007)

22 works good for me that way theres still some meat leaft


----------

